# looking for a recipe for this pan



## flourgirl00 (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently acquired some round crimped bread pans and would like to make cinnamon bread in these. The pans are Chicago Metallic and are in sets of two linked together. Any recipes for using these pans would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Is there some reason you can't take a regular cinnamon bread recipe and just bake it in those pans? I don't get it.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

you mean like this. qahtan

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0198.jpg

open

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0204.jpg

bread

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/november 09/102_0197.jpg


----------

